# recent picture of the little hog.



## lindseyst (Sep 10, 2008)

I posted pictures of my little one months ago when I first got here. I can't believe how big she is now! I figured I would post a few pictures because I captured a hilarious one of her trying to escape the kitchen sink as I rummaged around for her toenail clippers. She thinks she's so sneaky...


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

She's definitely a cutie.


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Hehe how sweet!

Whats her name?


----------



## lindseyst (Sep 10, 2008)

Abigail.


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Shes very pretty
where did you get her from


----------



## lindseyst (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you! I think so too. I got her from a breeder in Kentucky.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

aww she is very cute! i love the sink picture!


----------

